# Rio's first groom... how it went.



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got back from Rios first groom... he was there from 9:30-2:00. When she called me she said he seemed to have enough so they never got to clipping his body, just face, sanitary, feet (just in between the pads) cleaned his ears and clipped the nails. 

His coat was very curly when I came to get him, after a bath and blow at home he is much straighter! At first I thought she didn't bathe him at all! 

I made an appt in 2 weeks to do the body clipping, I'm a little worried about the amount of curl in his hair when I picked him up, not because I love him straight, but because when she does do his body, I want the best cut she can manage... Should I say something? I could walk and find someone else, but to drive an hour then wait how many hours it takes with my 3 year old and drive after might be a little much... I'm really hoping this lady turns out to impress me more this next time. There was a white standard that was on the table when I came in, her hair looked pretty straight. Do you think since my Rio is a puppy and maybe harder to handle she just didn't bother as much?? She did say she didn't want to traumatize him.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

When he wakes up I'll try and take a pic.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

riopup said:


> Just got back from Rios first groom... he was there from 9:30-2:00. When she called me she said he seemed to have enough so they never got to clipping his body, just face, sanitary, feet (just in between the pads) cleaned his ears and clipped the nails.
> 
> His coat was very curly when I came to get him, after a bath and blow at home he is much straighter! At first I thought she didn't bathe him at all!
> 
> I made an appt in 2 weeks to do the body clipping, I'm a little worried about the amount of curl in his hair when I picked him up, not because I love him straight, but because when she does do his body, I want the best cut she can manage... Should I say something? I could walk and find someone else, but to drive an hour then wait how many hours it takes with my 3 year old and drive after might be a little much... I'm really hoping this lady turns out to impress me more this next time. There was a white standard that was on the table when I came in, her hair looked pretty straight. Do you think since my Rio is a puppy and maybe harder to handle she just didn't bother as much?? She did say she didn't want to traumatize him.


9:30-2:00 and all she got to was bath/dry, face, feet and nails? Really? I bet he is curly because they cage dried him.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG - FIVE hours in the groomer's ? ? ? ?? Absolutely unbelievable and sad. Very sad. 

I'm betting that he was cage dried too and that's why his coat is still so curly. Ten lashes to that groomer.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Live and learn, don't beat yourself up about it, but seriously, DON'T go back and give her a second chance! For Rogan's first groom I stayed there the whole entire time... watched, and learned. The groomer was very open to me staying ( I realise some groomers can or will not accomodate this) but quite honestly, it's the only way I was willing to do it. I wanted to learn and I wanted her to show me! I was lucky I guess. Since then I've been doing all his grooming myself.. it's fun, and easy to learn with a little practise (remember hair grows back!) AND you'll save tons of $$! Plus ... sounds to me like you'll do a better job at home then this groomer does in FIVE hours! Thats insane! :doh:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Just some time perspective....

Since my last post in this thread, I went down to do some work on Sabrina. I:

Shaved 2 feet.
Gave her a sanitary trim.
Brushed her out.
Blew the dust out of her coat.

Note.... I am very slow. My time? 30 minutes.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

See thats what happened to me at PetSmart. And to boot they charged me full price for both dogs and no clipping because they said I had them groomed so well:rolffleyes: - so $120.00 for 2 baths and they were not blown out. They were damp when I picked them up. I would find someone else.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Just some time perspective....
> 
> Since my last post in this thread, I went down to do some work on Sabrina. I:
> 
> ...


:top: 30 min! that sounds about right! nice job! Sounds like me, 2 feet at a time usually...


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Olie said:


> See thats what happened to me at PetSmart. And to boot they charged me full price for both dogs and no clipping because they said I had them groomed so well:rolffleyes: - so $120.00 for 2 baths and they were not blown out. They were damp when I picked them up. I would find someone else.


That's what this lady said, that he didn't have a single mat so he really didn't need to have his body clipped! His puppy frizz is in full affect and I was really looking forward to getting some of it cut off.  She charged us $50.00 for 5 hours of waiting! I felt so bad with the little guy ran outside immediately to pee, like he HAD to go for some time.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm getting more and more mad every time I look at him!! It doesn't even look like he's been washed since he is so curly!! I almost feel like she just took me for someone that doesn't know any better so she didn't have to give my dog the full service. I called her right after the appt and made the 2nd appt... and now I'm thinking (pretty sure!!) I'll be canceling. I really want to be able to talk to her and make this work, but so many times have gotten sh8t on before I realize I've given someone too many chances and I should have known better 

Sad sad... Looks like Rio might have to suffer from a few hack jobs done by muah.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I understand not being able or wanting to do a full groom on a puppy, but he should've been clean and fluffy. I wouldn't go back.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I would definitely call and let her know your concerns. Tell her exactly what bothered you, and see if she can fix it in the future. She may have thought that since he was a puppy, she didn't want to stress him out by blow drying him or something like that, I dunno. I don't know if you should go back, but definitely tell her.

That groom sounds sloppy though, I'd complain. I'd love to see pictures though.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm wondering if she even attempted to force dry him.. normally puppies hate it, but you have to get them used to the sound and the feeling of it so they don't freak out when they're older. I'd look elsewhere, that's way too long for a puppy groom (fft+bath)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with all the other advice, but in paticular TALK to the groomer first! 
Maybe he was a real ass to blow dry (??) so she cage dried him, and note that it'd take a long time for long hair to dry purely in a cage dryer so perhaps that is why he took sooo long.

But in saying all of that, I _personally_ disagree with cage drying a pup (or any poodle/bichon type coat) at all, and hand dry all my pups FOR that very reason, just turn it down low and take off the concentrator nozzle if they're silly; they won't learn from being cage dried! FFT on a wriggly puppy might take 20 mins to do and won't be perfect if he's a wriggler (I prefer an inperfect first groom as long as we can play around and work up from there!), and bath shouldn't take more than 5-10 mins too. Drying a wriggly spoo pup could take an hour or more, and again it may not be perfectly straight etc, especially around the head and ears (finish on a good note; if the pup is letting me dry their head and ears by then, then we don't push for a perfect job right away, as long as they're not wet and curled, a touch of dampness around the edges we can cope with!) but even with all of that it wouldn't be more than 2 hours... Cage drying a long coat could take a number of hours though.


Have a chat to the groomer, tell them your concerns and if she convinces you enough you can give her another chance, otherwise cancel. Personally I much prefer someone came and talked to me (or even emailed me!) about something they weren't happy with rather than cancel and disappear, never to be heard from again... She might be defensive and not like it, but then you'll know and cancel. She could also be very apologetic and promise to fluff dry him properly and not draw it out so long next time too...


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

When she realized she wasn't going to be able or willing to do a full groom on him did she at least call you to let you know? It generally doesn't cost more than $20 here for a fft and not over $35 for fft, bath and brush and there is usually a puppy or first time trim discount. Maybe $50 for bath, brush and fft is normal elseware though. Do only poodles with matts get clipped? No, so that reason for not grooming him is just silly. Maybe there was another reason but it really does sound like you got taken to me.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Where are you located? Perhaps someone can recommend a groomer in your area.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

So before anyone thinks the face was meant to be a close shave it wasn't, we do like it a little scruffy (eeks I know, I'm in the minority on this one!) Sorry, not great pics, it was hard to get detail with my flash and I couldn't get Rio to stay still to take it w/out the flash (blurry)


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't think the pictures show how curly he is... I at first thought he wasn't bathed when he brought him out, but didn't want to say anything because I wasn't sure if it was standard or not to bathe before clipping. Once I got home and did the "sniff" test all over, I could tell he was washed, just not brushed out and dried real good. It is hard to see in the pictures, I think it doesn't look too bad in the pictures... 

Ok--we'll now I can go give him a good brushing and try to get some of the satisfaction I was looking for earlier


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Where are you located? Perhaps someone can recommend a groomer in your area.


I'm located in the middle of nowhere. I've looked and looked today and the next nearest groomer is about 30 min away. I called her and she also has you drop the dog off 9 in the morning and said they are usually done by 1, sometimes later. Is this normal with grooming places?? Are these groomers just overbooked so they have them all come in and wait turns?? She also said she does both cage drying and hand.... I'm thinking the other lady did all cage. In the places like under Rio's neck, between legs and behind are very curly, it makes sense that he was curled up getting dried the whole time.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

If she cage dried him the she obviously did not brush him. He would of matted up very quickly if you didnt brush him. Personally, if i had to go home and brush my dog the same day he was groomed i would find another place (well, id call first and if i dont get a good reason or apology i wouldnt go back). I would want a price break on my next groom too as she didnt even brush him out (i might be forgiveable on the drying/clipping, but not brushing).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

riopup said:


> I'm located in the middle of nowhere. I've looked and looked today and the next nearest groomer is about 30 min away. I called her and she also has you drop the dog off 9 in the morning and said they are usually done by 1, sometimes later. Is this normal with grooming places?? Are these groomers just overbooked so they have them all come in and wait turns?? She also said she does both cage drying and hand.... I'm thinking the other lady did all cage. In the places like under Rio's neck, between legs and behind are very curly, it makes sense that he was curled up getting dried the whole time.


We give most of our dogs 3 hours max, unless it's say.. a really matted huge rough collie, then we'll estimate longer. The ONLY time dogs are left there longer is when their owners decide we're also a boarding and leave their dogs there for like 7 hours. >_>

I normally always get my dogs done within the three hours, and if it's just one I can finish a whole groom in an hour and a half, small dog being, though I take more than one dog at once.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

I wasn't going to post this one since he's peeing!! I went to take the pic and he popped a squat at the same time. It does show the condition of his fur the best before I brushed it out. 

I HATE confrontation, how can I tell her I'm disappointing without offending her?


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> We give most of our dogs 3 hours max, unless it's say.. a really matted huge rough collie, then we'll estimate longer. The ONLY time dogs are left there longer is when their owners decide we're also a boarding and leave their dogs there for like 7 hours. >_>
> 
> I normally always get my dogs done within the three hours, and if it's just one I can finish a whole groom in an hour and a half, small dog being, though I take more than one dog at once.


I wish I had access to some of the groomers I've seen on here! 3 hours does not sound bad at all... he wouldn't be having a hard time holding his potty for 3 hours, but almost 5!?


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

riopup said:


> I'm located in the middle of nowhere. I've looked and looked today and the next nearest groomer is about 30 min away. I called her and she also has you drop the dog off 9 in the morning and said they are usually done by 1, sometimes later. Is this normal with grooming places?? Are these groomers just overbooked so they have them all come in and wait turns?? She also said she does both cage drying and hand.... I'm thinking the other lady did all cage. In the places like under Rio's neck, between legs and behind are very curly, it makes sense that he was curled up getting dried the whole time.


At my shop, all dogs get dropped off between 9 and 10 in the morning. They then go home as they are finished, starting in the afternoon. The reason we do this is to avoid extra stress on both the groomer and, to some extent, the dog. Every time someone walks into the shop, you have to put the dog in a kennel, go help the person, pull the dog out of the kennel, resituate and continue grooming. There are some dogs who get very offended by this in-and-out routine, and become more difficult each time it happens. We even have a few that cannot be removed from their kennels once they are done grooming. They know they're done, and they won't let you mess with them anymore. (these are rare cases, though.)
It certainly doesn't take all day to groom a dog, but we ask that the dogs stay most of the day to make our job go more smoothly. We do have a small fenced backyard where we can take the dogs out to potty, so that's not a concern.
I'm still relatively new to grooming, so I can't honestly say if I agree with this system or not. It is much easier on us, but I know many of our owners are not happy about it. It's a very tough call.
I think you should really be judging a grooming on three factors: how good does your dog look, did the price accurately reflect the quality of the work, and most importantly: how did your dog act when you picked him up. Our digs go home wagging their tails and never fearful. That's why I chose to work at this particular shop.

To the curly issue: I have never yet met a puppy that could not be fluff dried. If they're scared of the force dryer, turn it on low and give them some time to get used to it. Then switch to the stand dryer and a brush. It takes longer, but the dog will be fluffed. It's important to get a puppy (especially a poodle!) used to all the grooming procedures while they're young and impressionable. A full grown poodle that hates grooming is a nightmare indeed!

And talk to your groomer! My number one wish is that all my clients would talk to me honestly. I want to know how you feel about my grooming! I think this one would benefit from honest feedback instead of a disappearing act.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow he is kinda curly huh? That's how my poodle looks several days after bathing and drying. He shouldn't look like that the day coming home from the groomers, that's silly... And it certainly shouldn't have taken so long or cost so much, but you never know about time and circumstances, etc. 

I would just call her and ask her politely why she didn't brush/fluff dry him. Just ask why. They should be polite back and give you their explanation, and that should at least clear things up. I wouldn't try to be rude or accusatory, unless they start getting snarky with you.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I would talk to the groomer, it doesnt need to be a confrontation at all. Just tell her that you noticed it doesnt look right and that its not what you thought it would look like....could she please fix it. I have had people ask me to fix things in the past (shorter on the tail, etc) and it didnt offend me at all. Its the owners choice on how the dog should look and its important that you get what you want since your paying for the service!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I would just go to someone else, he doesn't even look brushed! If you don't have many options for groomers and don't want to do it yourself, I guess you should call her. I happen to think she should've been quick to explain why he doesn't look brushed. If she couldn't even brush him, which I doubt, she should've just called you to pick him up and not charged you. I don't know why you should be the one to call and give her a chance to explain. I understand where the groomers here are coming from and I would agree if it were something small. I'm the first to say you should give a groomer a second or even third chance if you just don't like the cut, but he doesn't even look groomed! If you do give her a second chance I would ask for a big discount.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I would just go to someone else, he doesn't even look brushed! If you don't have many options for groomers and don't want to do it yourself, I guess you should call her. I happen to think she should've been quick to explain why he doesn't look brushed. If she couldn't even brush him, which I doubt, she should've just called you to pick him up and not charged you. I don't know why you should be the one to call and give her a chance to explain. I understand where the groomers here are coming from and I would agree if it were something small. I'm the first to say you should give a groomer a second or even third chance if you just don't like the cut, but he doesn't even look groomed! If you do give her a second chance I would ask for a big discount.


I know! I feel like the longer I looked at him like it was some big joke on me or something! 

I also feel like I missed my chance to say something to her not once but TWICE. When I picked him up and then again when I called right after to make a 2nd appt. in two weeks to cut the body. She had told me to wait 8 weeks while I was in the salon, and I was so stuck on, gosh I don't want to wait two months, I want this puppy frizz to be gone! After that I started thinking about the whole process and why he was so curly and UNGROOMED looking, and if she shaved him again after fully cage drying and no hand drying that it might be a little botched. Needless to say with more time I got more and more angry. 

I'm not opposed to try my hand at grooming myself, just a little worried how the shaving part will go.... My one experience at shaving a dog was in HighSchool, my husbands german shepard, I tried to shave him and ended up with a dog that looked pretty sad in the end. Granted it was probably with human clippers, but still, is it hard to get a smooth groom?? Is it easy to get an extremely uneven (holes out of the coat) groom?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm not going to lie, no one does a great job the first time they try to groom. I certainly didn't and I don't think I'm great now. I do think I do a better job on Bailey than most groomer here could do. If your willing to educate yourself a bit, buy some good tools and have sense of humor about it, then I say go for it. There's a learning curve, but I know you could do a better job than she did. Like you said, if she doesn't bath, dry and brush him right, how will the groom possible look good?

I actually started grooming my mom's Schnauzer mix in Jr High. She gave the local groomer several tries, but she couldn't comprehend "no hula skirt!" It's not the proper clip for a Schnauzer anyway and it looked worse on Dudley b/c he's wider in body. My mom bought a cheap pair of pet clippers at Walmart and my aunt, a hairdresser who groomed her own toy Poodle, gave me a couple of lessons. Like I said there is a learning curve, but you get better each time.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok well firstly clipping a german shepherd coat even is hard even with the proper equipment and experience, it still takes a lot of work to get any double coated breed like that smoooooth!

Poodles have a FAR easier coat to shave than a GSD. If you use a plain blade like a 4F or something then you wont' get holes in the coat, but you will likely have bits that are LONGER than you realised, until you get the hang of doing it evenly. It is harder to get a smooth clip with the snap on combs, but it's really just a case of brushing the fur back up, clipping back down, brushing back up, etc etc. until it is smooth; you still won't get holes. You'll really only get holes if you use scissors and cut too much (easy to do before you get used to it all!)


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

What about the metal attachments I've seen for clippers over the plastic?? Do those leave a smoother finish than the plastic?? I was hoping to do a long shave, and after reading I think I will need some sort of attachment to go that long? I like the look of fluffy legs, but it seems like this takes MUCH practice with the scissors!! We'll see, but the more and more I think about it the more I think I'll do it myself. I do think I would actually enjoy it if I had the right stuff. 

I asked earlier about shaving them while standing... can you do it while laying?? It's hard for me to get Rio to let me brush/blow while standing so I let him lay on one side, then we flip and do the other side... could we do this with the shaver or will it be more hassle??? Can I clip one of those neck strap thingys onto my kitchen table until I've invested enough time to make sure I will be doing it and get the real table?? 

It seems like to get a decent pair of clippers you need to spend over 100$. True?? I've looked at the andis2speed, but have read so many mixed reviews on amazon about heating up and such, that I'm having a hard time deciding. Are there any decent pairs out there that will do the job? I would hate to buy a professional pair only to have them heat up as fast as some of these people are saying.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I use the Andis two speed clippers and I love them. The clippers themselves DO NOT heat up, I don't know why everyone claims they do. I can use them for three hours straight and they are still cool. What heats up is your blades. And the Andis clippers are among the more powerful clippers- they do heat blades faster than some other clippers. Keeping your blades well oiled helps alleviate this problem. For the money I believe the Andis is probably the best deal. I certainly wouldn't spend less.

If you can afford it, I very highly recommend the Laube Speed Feed Trimmer. It runs about $110-$130 and nothing on the market compares! I would never do fft with anything but my speed feed. It actually can groom a whole coat, but only to 1/2 inch or shorter, so you'll still need the full size clippers.

For the metal clipper combs-- YES!! They do leave a smoother finish than the plastic! They glide through the coat just like a blade, and they attach more securely. I've had plastic combs fall off my blade on several occasions, but this has never been a concern with the SS combs.

All this stuff is way expensive at first, but it really pays off. Especially if you're paying $50 a groom, these will pay for themselves in no time flat!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to address the other part of your question. Brushing and fluffing while lying down works great, but I don't recommend it for actual grooming. It's a lot safer to groom a standing dog because the parts stay where they're supposed to and the skin is much more predictable. When a dog is lying down, the skin can fold in funny place and this poses a risk for cuts. If you always make them stand, you'll always know where the skin is.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, metal snap on combs are far _far_ superior to plastic ones, but they're still not as good as plain blades for an easy plush clip (but you can't get plain blades as long as you can with snap on combs either!) You do still need to go over a few times to get it even.

The easiest thing to do initially is to buy the full set of metal snap on combs because it's cheaper to buy them than worry about extra blades. Later if you like the shorter lengths on the body get one of the bigger blades to make life easier, but don't worry about it initially.

And yeah, you can clip them laying down, if that's what you're used to and more comfortable with (the skin only folds funny in comparison to standing up, and that's only 'funny' if you're used to them standing up! I'm sure if you're used to them laying down then standing up might seem 'funny'!!!) I do have a few big and/or old dogs who lay down for 90% of their groom, but they are pretty much shaved down short rather than trying to keep them in a nice trim. I shave 'em down, all over body legs belly tail etc while laying down, but I do stand them up to finish off their heads and to check them over. Whatever works for you is fine, he's your dog! I do personally prefer to groom dogs standing up though.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Lots of great ideas and thoughts here. I would call back and say you have had time to think of it and you are not happy here. First the price should have not been more then 0 in my opinion she didn't do much. 

Another thought is I have found groomers that advertise on Kijiji and such rather then the phone book as they might be doing it from home, just starting out, 
Have you seen any other groomed dogs in your area? Stop and ask them if your out walking or at the park. I have been asked many times from strangers.

Casey got done yesterday 3 hours and done fully fluff dried and groomed Casey was done at Petsmart by my daughter


Also to note to the one that went to petsmart call them back they will make it right for you as will most groomers if you actually call them back dont let ANYONE take advantage of you a good company will always off to fix if not happy


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Since you are in the middle of nowhere with no other options for groomers, I'm going to suggest you learn to groom him yourself. This gal is not worth going back to.

Check out a couple of options for grooming videos - muddycreek has a very nice video aimed at pet owners - covers everything from bathing to drying to clipping and scissoring in a variety of poodle clips. 

Jodi Murphy has more advanced videos but they are not beyond a pet owner following them. Both these videos are less than $50 - do a google search for them and their webstores will pop up.

Basic equipment like other groomers have suggested - I use Andis 2 speed clippers with metal snap-on comb attachments, a trimmer (there are laube speed feed, wahl bravura and wahl arco to choose from), and your shears/thinners/combs/brushes. 

And remember, there are lots of groomers on this group that will gladly help you along the way. LOL


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW, thanks!! I'm starting to get excited now. I'm going to try to drive to the city this weekend and get some goods for my first time  I'm not sure, but it seems like there are some pretty decent deals on the 2speed online, so I'll probably skip buying that here. 

I'll give Rio 2 weeks before we give it a try go give his skin a break after his last bath  

Do you all think the metal neck thingy with the noose is a big help for grooming?? I'm thinking about getting that, since I would think it would keep wiggler still, but not sure how well it will work with my table... we have a very thick butcher block kitchen table and have found some things (like the clip on highchairs) are not made for such a thick table. Never mind, I'm sure I can find a measurement online before buying to see if it works....
But would love to hear if other at home groomers use them!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Now, if you opt to use the metal snap-on combs they CANNOT be used with a 40 blade underneath - use any other blade except a #40. I use a #30, but a #15 or #10 will also work. 

Your pooch has to be absolutely tangle free when you use the comb attachments - use a good metal comb to make sure he's as smooth as silk before using the comb attachments.

It might be a good idea to look at some videos first before you rush out to buy anything - it'll give you a good idea of what you'll be looking for.

The metal neck thingy is called a grooming arm. LOL It certainly helps with keeping squirmy dogs on the table - but you may have a dog who will just stand there without it. The attachment plate for the grooming arm opens quite wide (like a vice grip) - and as long as your grooming surface is flat on both sides, it will fasten on. I don't have my grooming arm with me, but I'm going to estimate it will open 1.5" or maybeup to 2" . It is easily removed just by loosening the handle. It is not permanently attached.

If you don't want to buy a grooming table, you can put a piece of non-slip underpad that goes under carpet runners (am I explaining this correctly?) on the table top. The stuff that is also used in kitchen cupboards to keep dishes from slipping around. Gives the dog better footing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol...ok, grooming arm. That will help in my search for one!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Once you've decided what you want to buy, check out local prices and then check out prices in petedge or groomersmall or ryan's. Also, ebay is a good source of supplies - I've got a lot of my stuff from there.

Another option in lieu of a grooming arm that I have recommended to a lot of my clients is to put an eye bolt into a stud in your wall wherever you will be grooming your dog. Some of my clients do between-grooms maintenance to their dog on the top of their washing machine - so they have an eye bolt screwed into the wall at "about" the dog's top of the head. Then, they just attach a noose from the eye bolt to the dog. Works great for them. The eye bolt can't be removed between groomings, but it isn't really conspicuous and it saves the clients from purchasing a grooming table and grooming arm.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm sorry that happened to you. I love for my clients to stay. The more the learn the better they can care for their pets. Right? I found out that some groomers in my area cage dry all dogs whether they know curly coats should be done differently who knows. I had one client who cried when she picked up her nice fluffy bichon, because he hadn't looked the way he was supposed to since she had moved for TX. I love feedback. Don't be afraid to ask. You know your pet better than anyone. If it's not what you want tell them. 

I would be glad to help with any questions you have.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you. I love for my clients to stay. The more the learn the better they can care for their pets. Right? I found out that some groomers in my area cage dry all dogs whether they know curly coats should be done differently who knows. I had one client who cried when she picked up her nice fluffy bichon, because he hadn't looked the way he was supposed to since she had moved for TX. I love feedback. Don't be afraid to ask. You know your pet better than anyone. If it's not what you want tell them.
> 
> I would be glad to help with any questions you have.


Thanks!! It was a big disappointment. After seeing all the beautiful before and afters on here I was expecting something much different  I am looking forward to trying it myself though!


----------

